# decisions!



## prodigal family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi i'm moving to Limassol very soon and am in a dilema as to which school is the best to send my 3 boys.So far i like the english grammar and heritage(which has a waiting list) they are all of secondary age and dont speak greek much to our shame as father is english/cypriot! advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Have you thought about sending them to a Cypriot school? There is a lot of support for non-greek speakers these days and youngsters are surprisingly adaptable. 

Have you visited the two private schools that you like or have you just spoken to the head? I do know people who have allowed their children to make the choice when they have arrived...it sometimes helps them to settle in, especially if they are bothered about the move.

Have you looked at any other private schools?
Babs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Babs that you should at least look at the possiblity of a local school. 
As you intend to settle here it wouldbe good for the children to learn Greek and also to learn more about the local culture. 
You may decide it isnt for them but dont dismiss it out of hand without at least investigating it.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## prodigal family (Aug 5, 2008)

*cheers!*

thanks for reply,my husband has looked at the schools.my eldest 2 boys were born in Cyprus we moved back to uk 13 years ago but have been back regularly.my eldest is 15 this year the youngest 11 so defo feel best to go private! and they are v excited by the move mainly coz things have got so bad here with the knife culture how it is! I think we're gona go with the english grammar as thats what my husband liked...bit concerned leaving decision up to him...:: thanks again for all replies any thing else you think i could be interested in let me know.


----------

